# about to tear the gto apart



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

well im about to tear her apart to install some speakers and a amp any help would be appriciated...... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

what kind of help you need? I cant turn the screwdriver for ya but can advise as best I can.

First off, disconnect the battery!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i was looking for someone that has done it allready.. so they might give me a heads up on the problems they ran into, such as the way the wire were run from the factory, any funky australian conectors, or interior clips,ect ??? if adding a new amp and speakers signifigently helped ??sometimes the problem is in the head unit????


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

oh, my bad, my apologies.

I will walk on out this thread and make room for others.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

no biggie...its all good !! :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

nothing ?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

*shrug*


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Sent you a PM:cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

must not be talking to me........


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry...no


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

i gutted my interior of my gto 4 times 2 with the black gto one time install 1 time deinstall after it got totaled 1 time with install on the silver gto and after i swaped interiors,not a diffcult task the door speakers trim out the rear plastic half moon use the oem plastic piece the quarder panel speakers are easy as well the rear deck speakers are a pain to get out need a itty bitty screw driver as for the connectors i never really looked i ran all new wires to all my stuff alpine components are awsome, :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

alpine stuff is quite nice actually!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

yesssssssssssssss alpine rox


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i like the alpine head units with the speaker delay{incredible sound !!}and JL speakers... :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitely JL! All my splits are JL. I have an Eclipse in-dash DVD flip-out. All components inside are powered by JL. Sounds incredible!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i have 2 pairs of JL xr650csi for the gto..i am going to try to keep the stock head unit ???not sure on the amp?? i have a few laying around... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I have an Orion HCCA amp I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

whats the specs on the amp ...and how much????


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

25x2 at 4 ohm
50x2 at 2 ohm
100x2 at 1 ohm
200x2 at .5 ohm
400x1 at .25 ohm (perfect for when I had it running 8 12's)

I paid $400 for it brand new so lets open negotiations at $125


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i'm looking for a 4 ch amp..and i never heard of a 1/4 ohm load ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

not many amps can handle that kind of load. Orion is known for it and my amp in particular was banned from IASCA competition because you could enter the 0-50 watt class and actually put out 400! Hence them naming it the cheater amp.

Of course, you dont really NEED a 4 channel amp as with the right wiring, you can run an entire system off a 2 channel amp and all you lose is front to rear fading...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

well thats news to me !! but im not an audiophile...im sure SQ must suffer with those loads????


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

nope, I scored a 34 out of a possible 40 with that amp, and had this one sole amp running 22 speakers. It also did a best of 142db in a sound-off. Sounded better than the factory system, never overheated, and I wired the entire thing myself.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

cool...but i think i,ll go with a more conventional set up... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

as you wish, just wanted to make sure you knew all the options available to you.


----------

